# Wago Probleme mit LIB VISU Scheduler 3



## c-teg74 (8 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem:
Ich habe die Zeitschaltuhr aus der Visu Scheduler 03 "FB Scheduler" genutz und in der VISU dargestellt alles kein Problem und Funktioniert bzw. wird richtig dargestellt. Nur sobald ich das ganz per WEBVISU darstelle, wird bei den Schaltzeiten nur %0.2d angezeigt. Zeiten kann ich eingeben und werden auch von der Steuerung übernommen. Nur bleibt immer %0.2d stehen, in der Visu von CodeSys wird alles angezeigt und auch die Werte übernommen...

Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee bin ein wenig am verzweifeln

Gruß ein DANKBARER Carsten


----------



## ebt'ler (8 August 2011)

Hi,

bist du sicher das die Visu- Dateien auf dem Controller aktuell sind?
Ich habe das hier schonmal kurz Beschrieben: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=347692&postcount=4

Wenn es trotz aktuell übertragenen Visu- Dateien nicht funktionierst müsstest du mal dein Projekt online stellen, einfach so raten ist da schlecht.


----------



## c-teg74 (9 August 2011)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort,

das hatte ich natürlich probiert das die WEB Visu aktuell ist.
Ich hab das Problem jetz selbst rausgefunden.
Ich musste in der "Visu Schedule 3 LIB" den %0.2d in %d bei den Schaltzeiten ändern. Danach lief es. Die Web Visu kann nix mit den 0.2 ( 2 Dezimalstellen nach dem Komma Anzeigen) anfangen. 
Kleines Problem, großer Kummer...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Benno (15 April 2014)

Hallo,

ich weiß dass das Thema etwas älter ist, aber vllt. kann mir ja noch einer helfen. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Wo kann ich die
Schaltzeichen auf %d ändern. Ferner hab ich das Problem, dass ich in der Schedule_visu mehrer Zeilen habe. Im Beispiel von Wago ist nur eine Zeile. Wie kann ich das ändern?

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## tomrey (17 April 2014)

hi, mein tip wäre, den kompletten 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Anwendungshinweis_Scheduler_03.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 von wago herunterzuladen. dort sind die beispiele und mustervisus auch  mit nur 1 zeile dargestellt und erläutert. ist aufgrund der genutzen unterschiedlichen strukturen etwas komplex läuft aber bei mir mittlerweile absolut stabil. ein problem mit %d/%.2d hatte ich noch nicht.
gruß


----------



## Benno (21 April 2014)

Hallo,  

danke für die Antwort. Habe das Problem mit den Zeilen gefunden. Und zwar sind in der Visu_Scheduler_03_e die anderen Visus versteckt. Die Version 
Visu_Scheduler_03_d hatte diese Visu nicht.


----------



## Erdberquark (26 Dezember 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja kurz auf die Sprünge helfen.


Wie kann ich "FB Scheduler" in der Visu darstellen.


Unter den Visulisierungen kann ich das nicht auswählen und ich weiß nicht wo ich das noch einbinden muss.


Danke


Gruß


Quark


----------



## tomrey (26 Dezember 2016)

Hi Erdbeerquark,
ich geh mal davon aus, daß du die scheduler.lib eingebunden hast.
Für die Visu machst du:
Einfügen->"Visualisierung" und ziehst mit der Maus ein Rechteck auf.
Dabei geht euin Auswahlfenster auf, in dem du runterscrollst zur Visu_Scheduler_03.lib und dort wählst du die gewünschte visu aus.
Alles ist im Detail im Anwendugshinweis Scheduler (bei Wago downloadbar) dargestellt.
Gruß und happy scheduling


----------



## Erdberquark (26 Dezember 2016)

Hi,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.


Also so ganz fitt bin ich dem ganzen zwar noch nicht aber die lib sollte ich eingebunden haben ;-)







Nun zu dem Rechteck wie beschrieben:






Ich kann da einfach nichts auswählen.

Daher befürchte ich das ich die Lib irgendwie falsch eingebunden habe.

Im Programm habe ich den FB auch schon verbaut oder ist das egal??








Gruß

Quark


----------



## tomrey (27 Dezember 2016)

"...ich kann da..."
Bitte ganz präziese: Wo ist "da"?
Hast du den Anwendungshinweis runtergeladen und abgearbeitet?
Wenn ja: wo hängst du genau?
Wenn nein: machmal...


----------



## Erdberquark (27 Dezember 2016)

Hi,

sorry ich habe eigentlich bilder mit eingefügt ;-)


Also versuchen wir das mit den Bildern wohl nochmal.

Hier habe ich die LIB eingebunden




Dann hier das ganze mit dem Kasten.
Dort habe ich das problem das ich keine auswahl bekomme.





Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen muss, damit ich bei den Visualisierungen eine auswahl bekomme.


----------



## tomrey (28 Dezember 2016)

Schau doch mal bei Projekt->Optionen->Verzeichnisse ob dein Speicherort für die scheduler.lib überhaupt gefunden werden kann.


----------



## MSB (28 Dezember 2016)

Die Visu ist eine extra Bibliothek,  die es in Deutsch und Englisch gibt, die wiederum hast du nicht eingebunden.


----------



## tomrey (28 Dezember 2016)

Bei mir heißt sie: Visu_Scheduler_03_d.lib
Wäre beim Durcharbeiten des Anwendungshinweises ebenfalls aufgefallen...
Nur Mut wird schon!


----------



## Erdberquark (9 Januar 2017)

Hi,


Sorry Gut die späte Antwort.

War einfach zu viel zu tun.

Erstmal vielen dank für den Tipp.


Nun würde ich gerne noch wissen wie ich den fb mit der Visualisierung verknüpfen kann.

Ich weiß nicht was ich wo eintragen muss.

Leider konnte ich auch keine entsprechende Anleitung finden.


Danke


Gruß

Quark


----------



## Erdberquark (16 Januar 2017)

Habe es herausgefunden.


Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## world-e (3 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,


möchte kein neues Thema aufmachen, deswegen kapere ich diesen Thread hier. Und zwar versuche ich mich auch gerade an dem scheduler03. Ich benötige eigentlich nur die Wochenzeitschaltuhr "ScheduleWeekly"
Bibliotheken sind eingebunden



ReadClock ist eingebunden



ScheduleWeekly ist eingefügt:



Visulisierung SingleTimeSwitchingFunction ist eingefügt:



Beim Übersetzen erhalte ich einige Warnungen 1500:



Hat jemand eine Idee dazu? Oder benötige ich die kompletten Bausteine vom scheduler03 und kann nicht nur einzelne Elemente benutzen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Passion4Automation (5 April 2019)

Kann man aus der Ferne schlecht beurteilen. Du brauchst schon die komplette Lib. Hast du evtl. Bausteine von übersetzen ausgeschlossen? Hast du das Projekt mal bereinigt? Treten die Warnungen auf weil du in der Simulation das Projekt übersetzt? 

Ich hatte mal die selbe Fehlermeldung, mit der Offset Warnung, weiß aber nicht mehr woran es lag.


----------



## world-e (10 April 2019)

So wie es aussieht, kommen die Warnmeldung nicht immer. Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es so, wie ich möchte. Auch wenn ich nicht immer so weiß, was ich mache....
Danke


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 April 2019)

Setz mal bei der Simulation den Hacken und dann Projekt übersetzen. Dann sollten deine Warnungen auftauchen.


----------



## world-e (25 Oktober 2019)

Hi,

kann man die Eingaben der Zeitschaltuhr (SingleTimeSwitchingFunction) eigentlich speichern, dass die Werte nach einem Stromausfall/Neustart noch vorhanden sind? Danke


----------

